# Which Chinese mythological being are you?



## Baytor (Oct 22, 2004)

http://www.quizilla.com/users/Aeon65/quizzes/Which%20Chinese%20Mythological%20%20Being%20%20Are%20You

 Fun test, but turn down your speakers.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 22, 2004)

> You are Long-wang! Mythological Background: Yes, the dragon represents everything you think of when you think of a dragon - fearsome and invincible. Also, it is greatly respected just because of that fact. The dragon has a very protective aspect to it. Even Jupiter reminds you of intense smashing power. The dragon is almost always surrounded by rain-bearing clouds and fog; and the appearance of its constellation always signals rainfall and lightning. It's also a symbol of authority worn by the nobility and the imperial class. Japanese Name: Seiryuu.


----------



## Baytor (Oct 22, 2004)

*Bai Hu - Tiger! Mythological Background: The tiger is associated with strength and the desire for a challenge. It is also associated with hope to win, or rather, the blooming season. It is also linked to meandering, or the ability to be in contact with a lot of aspects. The tiger also stands for war and soldiers fighting to the end, for the sake of their country. *


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 22, 2004)

"You are Dha-shi-zhi! A female bodhisattva of Chinese Buddhism, whose name means the Strongest. Through the power of her love she managed to break the circle of rebirth for everyone. In the heavenly paradise the souls appear before her in the shape of flowers."


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 22, 2004)

You are Xuan Wu! 

Mythological background: Because the turtle has a thick, solid shell that serves as protection - this animal is associated with stability. You enjoy intellectual pursuits. Also, in Feng Shui (the Chinese myths behind choosing a house), the black turtle's solidity is used to protect from cold northern winds.


----------



## AnimEdge (Oct 22, 2004)

If you did not knwo taht when you here midi music and you press stop on the browser the music stops FYI


----------



## bignick (Oct 22, 2004)

i'm a turtle...evidently not of the teenage mutant ninja kind either


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 22, 2004)

I am the Dragon.  Odd, I was born in the year of the Dragon.


----------



## bignick (Oct 22, 2004)

i was born in the year of the rat...so i guess the turtle is a step up


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nother turtle here...though I was born in the year of the monkey so not sure if this is a step up or down....


You are Xuan Wu! 

Mythological background: Because the turtle has a thick, solid shell that serves as protection - this animal is associated with stability. You enjoy intellectual pursuits. Also, in Feng Shui (the Chinese myths behind choosing a house), the black turtle's solidity is used to protect from cold northern winds.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 22, 2004)

*Well this is me:*

*You are Dha-shi-zhi! A female bodhisattva of Chinese Buddhism, whose name means the Strongest. Through the power of her love she managed to break the circle of rebirth for everyone. In the heavenly paradise the souls appear before her in the shape of flowers. *


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 22, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> i was born in the year of the rat...so i guess the turtle is a step up


Isn't the rat the highest animal or "head" of the Chinese animals?  I think it's a good thing!


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 22, 2004)

Bai Hu - Tiger! Mythological Background: The tiger is associated with strength and the desire for a challenge. It is also associated with hope to win, or rather, the blooming season. It is also linked to meandering, or the ability to be in contact with a lot of aspects. The tiger also stands for war and soldiers fighting to the end, for the sake of their country


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 22, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> i'm a turtle...evidently not of the teenage mutant ninja kind either


that would have definately been better than a rat...   ...I was born during the year of the friggin' boar...


----------



## Flaminchiten (Oct 22, 2004)

I got the goddess of prostitution! did anyone else get this?


----------



## Sarah (Oct 22, 2004)

hehehe I think I would have keeped it to myself if I had...lol





			
				Flaminchiten said:
			
		

> I got the goddess of prostitution! did anyone else get this?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 22, 2004)

*Bai Hu - Tiger! Mythological Background: The tiger is associated with strength and the desire for a challenge. It is also associated with hope to win, or rather, the blooming season. It is also linked to meandering, or the ability to be in contact with a lot of aspects. The tiger also stands for war and soldiers fighting to the end, for the sake of their country. *



I got tiger. Which is cool because I'm having a tiger with the Chinese characters for courage tatooed on my lower back in about 6 weeks....I chose to have that tatooed because it has personal meaning for me.​


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 22, 2004)

You are Xuan Wu! Mythological background: Because the turtle has a thick, solid shell that serves as protection - this animal is associated with stability. You enjoy intellectual pursuits. Also, in Feng Shui (the Chinese myths behind choosing a house), the black turtle's solidity is used to protect from cold northern winds.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Oct 24, 2004)

Great. So now I'm slow and stable. Yeesh. I guess I'm a multiple personality tiger!

Interesting that I was born in the year of the Snake and there's one in the picture...


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

You are Huang-lao-jun!  An important deity of early Taoism and main god of the Way of Supreme Peace (dai-bing dao).  He was regarded by the common people as the ruler of the world who descends to Earth to guide and assist mankind.


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Oct 26, 2004)

You are Feng-huang! Mythological Background: The phoenix is the highest and most revered force in the skies. It's associated with power and prosperity, because it is the king of all birds. Mars brings about intense love, passion, and even aggression. It is given the best traits of all beasts - its different parts come from different animals. The five mystical colours in its plume are black, white, red, green and yellow. The Phoenix is a very auspicious aspect in Chinese mythological culture; and its symbol is used only with royalty. Japanese Name: Suzaku


----------



## Xequat (Oct 26, 2004)

*Ki-lin A mythical being of Chinese mythology, comparable with the western unicorn. Ki-lin personifies all that is good, pure, and peaceful. It lives in paradise and only visits the world at the birth of a wise philosopher. The Ki-Lin is said to walk on earth and on water. It never drinks or eats dirty food or water. The Chinese unicorn never treads on smaller animals below its feet nor does it ever harm another living creature. The Ki-Lin is the emblem for exquisite goodness, longevity, grandeur, endless compassion and great wisdom. According to Chinese mythology, at the birth of Confucius a Ki-Lin appeared and Confucius died soon after a Ki-Lin was killed, he believed that his writings would not proceed from the omen of the death of the Unicorn. *

Well, I am good and pure, but I don't know about peaceful.  

This is pretty cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## 8253 (Oct 26, 2004)

turtle here


----------



## Vadim (Nov 1, 2004)

*You are Gao Yao! The ancient Chinese god of judgment. On his quest for injustice he is accompanied by a ram. He is also known as Ting-jian.*


----------



## someguy (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm a turtle.
Cowabunga


----------



## Deuce (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm a horny unicorn. Not real manly, but it could've been worse.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 2, 2004)

"Long-wang ~ The Dragon"
 You are Long-wang!

  Mythological Background:

 Yes, the dragon represents everything you think of when you think of a dragon - fearsome and invincible.   Also, it is greatly respected just because of that fact.   The dragon has a very protective aspect to it.   Even Jupiter reminds you of intense smashing power.    The dragon is almost always surrounded by rain-bearing clouds and fog; and the appearance of its constellation always signals rainfall and lightning.    It's also a symbol of authority worn by the nobility and the imperial class. 

 Japanese Name: Seiryuu.


----------



## someguy (Nov 3, 2004)

What's this the golden dragon a dragon??? How can that possibly be.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 3, 2004)

I think I got this one before in another thread, no surprise...

The tiger.  TW


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 3, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> What's this the golden dragon a dragon??? How can that possibly be.


 Yeah....... who'd have guessed...... go figure!:idunno::uhyeah:


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 3, 2004)

Long Wang, nonetheless.


----------



## Satt (Nov 3, 2004)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/A/Aeon65/1075764444_thsUnicorn.jpg" border="0" alt="HASH


----------



## Wing_Chun_Bob (Nov 5, 2004)

*You are Huang-lao-jun! An important deity of early Taoism and main god of the Way of Supreme Peace (dai-bing dao). He was regarded by the common people as the ruler of the world who descends to Earth to guide and assist mankind*

*Lol im a true martial artist! :asian: *


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 5, 2004)

hmmms.. interesting  Move over Mr. C.  


You are Long-wang! Mythological Background: Yes, the dragon represents everything you think of when you think of a dragon - fearsome and invincible. Also, it is greatly respected just because of that fact. The dragon has a very protective aspect to it. Even Jupiter reminds you of intense smashing power. The dragon is almost always surrounded by rain-bearing clouds and fog; and the appearance of its constellation always signals rainfall and lightning. It's also a symbol of authority worn by the nobility and the imperial class. Japanese Name: Seiryuu.


----------

